# Dvr without monthly fees



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

I am looking for a dvr without monthly fee, is there a dvr that will work with anything: any cable company, satellite or flat out antenna. I would also like to use one dvr for two tvs in two different rooms? I found Ceton Echo but I don't know what it is? if you could look into it and please tell me what it does?
Newegg.com - Ceton Echo – Windows Media Center Extender Watch Live & Recorded TV/HDTV Access Personal Media Libraries on Any TV on Home Network, HDMI Interface, Remote Included
thanks for your help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No, doesn't exist, and likely never will.

You basically have three choices:

1) TV service provider unit
2) standalone model such as Tivo. But there are monthly fees + a cable card would be needed for cable or a SAT box for satellite
3) a PC based unit. But you will still need a cable card for cable TV or a SAT box for satellite service.

They will all have a monthly fee. The only way not to have a fee is if you use a PC based unit and only use OTA or unscrambled cable channels. There is no way to tune SAT channels without a SAT tuner.

So it becomes a matter of what is more convienent.


----------



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

what is a ceton echo?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's an extender to watch content from the computer to which it is connected. 

So you build a PC to record video, then use the Ceton to get the video from the computer to the TV. Which wouldn't be needed if the computer is next to or close to the TV.


----------



## 0000 (Nov 25, 2010)

I was thinking about the third option you listed:
3) a PC based unit. But you will still need a cable card for cable TV or a SAT box for satellite service.
So are there units like this available to be bought and use out of the box. And can you give me an example of one. I looked at some on ebay and got confused as to what i need to buy. They offer motherboards, so do i just hook up the hdd to it to make it into a dvr.
thanks for you help


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All you need is a TV tuner card with Cable card support. And you need to ensure your cable company supports/supplies cable cards. Cable cards are generally cheaper than a cable box, but there is still a charge (plus you need to purchase the appropriate cable package to have access to the channels that you want). So as noted, it's not free. Most tuner cards have the software needed, or there are some free options, or you can use Windows Media Center (which I believe is standard in Windows 7).

As for where to buy a prebuilt unit, I don't know. I would image most major brands have a model or two, but I've not investigated.

I prefer to just use a standard DVR. They are typically easier to use and much less hassle. Hassle would be Windows, drivers, software updates and configuration, ease of use, and of course noise. Most PC's, even multimedia models, are not near silent enough to be sitting next to the TV.


----------

